# ES mount inserts.



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

Just got finished with my Energy Suspension motor mount inserts. CAKE!!!
Also installed Energy Suspension front end bushing kit. Easy stuff. Car drives so much better when the alignment doesn't change due to worn out old suspension bushings. I was kinda expecting the engine to vibrate more than it does too. Now I can do great burnouts. :hal:


----------



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

Energy suspension doesn't make them for a spec do they?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

your_xtc said:


> Energy suspension doesn't make them for a spec do they?


They do...


----------



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

where I can't find them on their websiteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

your_xtc said:


> where I can't find them on their websiteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


These are expensive on this site
http://hpautoworks.chainreactionweb...id=345&zenid=b0cdd9941e1eb56789acf0268e9d5246

http://www.powertechperformance.com/qr_specv_section/qr25de.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Moto...mZ8037796107QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQtcZphoto


----------



## hobbesdbom (Mar 3, 2005)

about the es motor mount inserts.... which kind did you get, because I was wonder how much different the three kinds are. I know the green is street use, orange is street and race, and red is race only. Do you know how different they are?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

race will be like driving a gigantic dildo...


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

hobbesdbom said:


> about the es motor mount inserts.... which kind did you get, because I was wonder how much different the three kinds are. I know the green is street use, orange is street and race, and red is race only. Do you know how different they are?


When I ordered mine, they just asked what color I wanted. I asked what the difference was. They said black or red. I said black. I assume they're not different. They work great though.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

blakshukvw said:


> When I ordered mine, they just asked what color I wanted. I asked what the difference was. They said black or red. I said black. I assume they're not different. They work great though.


I had some in my 90 CRX and it made it feel a lot better when accelerating, and shifting between gears!


----------



## donald.dickerson (Oct 12, 2005)

*mounts*



blakshukvw said:


> Just got finished with my Energy Suspension motor mount inserts. CAKE!!!
> Also installed Energy Suspension front end bushing kit. Easy stuff. Car drives so much better when the alignment doesn't change due to worn out old suspension bushings. I was kinda expecting the engine to vibrate more than it does too. Now I can do great burnouts. :hal:


 i also have a pair for my sentra but i havent had time to put them on.. how hard is it to do


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

everyone says its really easy. I have never done it, but just removing motor mounts and putting them back on cant be that hard


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

ghost_ryder35 said:


> everyone says its really easy. I have never done it, but just removing motor mounts and putting them back on cant be that hard


Its a little bit more involved than that, but it was quite easy



> 1. Jack up car
> 
> 2. jack up motor a little bit using a hydraulic jack and a block of wood, placed on the flat spot of the transmission bellhousing.
> 
> ...


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

ghost_ryder35 said:


> everyone says its really easy. I have never done it, but just removing motor mounts and putting them back on cant be that hard


It really is that easy. I had to go back and check the torques on all my subframe bolts about 2 weeks later. The car developed a knocking in the front end while accel and decel. Turns out the front to rear subframe that holds the motor mounts was a little loose.:jawdrop:


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

I just got done installing my ES MM's. There were a lot of great hints here that helped this go pretty smooth. My only tip is when I did mine I also disconnected the O2 sensor clip on the bracket just to the passenger side of the rear MM bolt. This allowed me to get a socket wrench up in there without worrying about breaking the O2 sensor clip/harness.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

:cheers: good job


----------



## nightrider46 (Feb 12, 2006)

Does it really need all 4 inserts or is it just the front and rear mounts that needs the inserts?


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

nightrider46 said:


> Does it really need all 4 inserts or is it just the front and rear mounts that needs the inserts?


what do you mean "does it need all 4 inserts"? the front mount gets an insert on each side and the rear mount gets an insert on each side. you don't actually take out any stock mounts. there are "channels" molded into the stock mounts, and the inserts do exactly that...they insert into those "channels" to essentaly make the motor mount a "solid" piece.


----------



## nightrider46 (Feb 12, 2006)

wut i meant by 4 inserts was that the engine has 4 motor mounts front, rear, and the sides, my question is do they all need inserts or just the front and rear?


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

nightrider46 said:


> wut i meant by 4 inserts was that the engine has 4 motor mounts front, rear, and the sides, my question is do they all need inserts or just the front and rear?


oh, ok... Now this is not to say you can't do them all, but i have only come across people who have replaced the front and rear on the underside of the car. also, that is all the instructions call for.


----------



## Manuel SE-R (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi guys I was just wondering if the application that you guys are talking about will fit an 06?


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

Manuel SE-R said:


> Hi guys I was just wondering if the application that you guys are talking about will fit an 06?


yes, mine is an 05, and it is the same for an '06


----------



## Manuel SE-R (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks a lot I will order them right now.


----------



## Manuel SE-R (Apr 4, 2006)

I installed them this morning, for 40 dollars it is the best mod you can get. I can launch so much smother they work great. Thanks guys for all of your tips they are greatly aprettiated


----------

